# Dry cough and the 2ww



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Desperately looking for some reassurance this morning.  Read a few posts yesterday about how a dry cough can be an indication of your body's immune system attacking the embies.  I have developed such a cough since et (2 April - 2 day transfer).  As soon as I read this I got really upset and used one of my early pregnancy tests which are meant to show really low levels.  Of course it came back negative.  I have now got myself in a right state.   Is it all over? I did another test this morning and again negative.  I am meant to be testing offically on Good Friday.


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi Hun,

I have had a cough also that started during my 2ww & as you know its good news for me.

try not to worry.

Lots of love Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi Katy
I cant believe I have got myself in such a state. I am coughing away as I write this.  I dont know now if it is psychological or not   I really feel it would be a miracle to get the same result as you.
Lots of love to you too xxx


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Clarky and Katy

I too am obsesed with my coughing. I've had a dry cough for months but 5 weeks ago doc put me on one steroid inhaler. Then I panicked about taking that so stopped couple of days before EC. Didn't cough for 2 days until ET from then on I've coughed a lot. I've been unable to decide whether to take the steroid or carry on mixed advice. Still worried but I have read a few people who had the fab news aho had coughs and flu etc.

Cheers
Rosie


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi,
I developed a hacking cough when doing IVF, and the cough just went on for weeks. I went through my 2WW convinced that I would have dislodged any implanting embies, and 2 weeks ago today i got a BFP. I am still coughing now. I really don't think you should read into it too much. Also, you have tested way too early. Try to relax and test on Friday.
Lots of love
Polly. xxxxx


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi Clarky

I just wanted to send you good wishes as I remember you from cycling together last year. I have just done IVF no. 2 and I am due to test the day after you.

I was and still am sneezing through the 2WW and I remembered that meant something. But I look  colds etc up early in my 2WW and there were posts from people who had colds and still got BFPs.

Good luck  

Heather


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

i had an awful cough during my 2ww - the worst that i have ever had in my life! i went on 2 courses of amoxycillin (sp?) but the Dr said it was very common for girls to get sick during this time as your body has been through an awful lot - leaving your immune system a bit more susceptible. 
try not to worry. in the end i was so ill i was also convinced i had coughed my embryos out!


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your replies.  I am still coughing away so am now dosing myself with spoons of honey to try and calm it down. You know what it is like, you cant help the paranoia   which seems to get worse as you get further into the 2ww.  Good luck everyone!


----------

